# Übersichtsseiten



## s4nct0 (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

irgendwie fehlen mir auf Buffed aktuell vernünftige Übersichtsseiten zu den einzelnen Themengebieten.

Ich habe gerade einen Artikel über den Treffsicherheitsjäger in Legion gelesen und dachte mir, hey das gibts ja noch zu mehr Klassen, aber wo?

Also fix auf WOW geklickt und dann kamen wieder 300 Artikel zur irgendwas. Naja gut auf Guides => Jäger, hm steht nicht mal der Artikel drin den ich gerade gelesen habe.

Ich bin bestimmt nur zu blöd den Filter zu finden, aber gibt es auf der Seite irgendwo eine Übersicht zu allen Klassenvorschau-Threads zum Thema Legion oder zumindest Artikel die sich mit Themen aus Legion befassen?

Oder wenigstens einen Filter bei dem ich alles zum Film, Ostereiern, Addons, irgendwelchen Blogeinträgen wegfiltern kann um mir die Informationen zeitlich effizient zu beschaffen?

 

Die Option google ist mir bekannt 

 

Gruß


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juni 2016)

leider nicht linkbar - aber so findest du es:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2016)

Btw. genau die Sachen werden zur Zeit überarbeitet - also die Menüführung


----------

